# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  What happened to Fabtotum ?

## CornGolem

Hello, I bought a unit on indiegogo, received it but never used it. Now I'm looking at what the company is doing and their dot com is down, their facebook has not been updated for nearly a year, and I can't find any reseller or even a community.
What should I know ?

----------


## curious aardvark

probably gone under - last post on their facebook page was a year ago. 

You can still buy the units on amazon, but pretty expensive for what it is. Most likely being sold by a company that bought up discounted stock. 

An awful lot of small 3d printer companies don't last. 
Mainly because engineers and programmers tend to make lousy buiness people.

----------

